# Funayuki: What and why?



## Qapla' (Sep 25, 2019)

From what I've read, allegedly the funayuki was a field-and-stream knife (literally "boat-going knife") that ended up being adopted for kitchen use as well. What differentiates the single-bevel versions from a smaller deba like an aji-kiri, or the double-bevel versions from a santoku?


----------



## HRC_64 (Sep 25, 2019)

Fist: Define an Example: I'd say look at 180mm or so size, and a brank like Zakuri for classic profile.






(note this is 210x60mm)

Compared to a deba:
In general, its pointier than a true deba. And it has a normal spine width and proportionate weight to gyuto, unliike most versions of 'deba'.

Compared to a Santoku:
It has a way more useful tip, its taller (>50mm), and It's is a better draw-slicer while still being competent/good push cutter the last 1/3 blade (thanks Deba profile).


Obvious Caveat:
Some santoku profiles can start to merge with Funayuki depending on the example,
so if you have small hands and see a pointy santoku or low heel-height funayuki 
then you can go that route...nobody really caress of course

Summary:

Thanks to its deba roots, the Funayuki is more like a gyuto in that its a protein centric knife that also cuts vegtables.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Sep 25, 2019)

OT, whatever you do attempting to find out what a Funayuki is, don't have a look at Carter Cutlery knives...  His knife shapes are all over the place and he names them randomly. At least this is my impression.  I am not bashing him, have and had several knives, gyutos, Funayukis, Chef's, Wabochos... Never understood which is what and where the difference is...


----------



## OnionSlicer (Sep 25, 2019)

Carter just calls all gyutos that are under 210mm a funayuki AFAIK.


----------



## SilverSwarfer (Sep 29, 2019)

Yeah I have a Carter “funayuki,” #1638 to be precise. It’s just a shorty Gyuto, man!


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Sep 29, 2019)

I thought what differentiated a gyuto from funayuki was the pointier, lower tip


----------



## HRC_64 (Sep 30, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> I thought what differentiated a gyuto from funayuki was the pointier, lower tip



Don't confuse correlation with causality


----------



## Matus (Sep 30, 2019)

My understanding is that - until Carter starter to use the denomination 'funayuki' for a shorter free-style gyutos (the same way he uses 'wabocho' - a term that makes even less sense - for a free style santoku) funayuki was simply a thinner, middle size single bevel knife used by fishermen as an all purpse knife around fish.


----------

